# The MK3 looks good in Black



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Not sure about the wheels, but some pictures are here:

http://p-nutbuttahjelly.blogspot.co.uk/ ... k.html?m=1


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Saw it in black, red, white and silver yesterday and have to say it looked good in them all.

Have a black car at the moment and said I'd not get another one, but was tempted when I saw the TT, looked very good.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

having lived with a black car before, I wouldn't get one again, shows the dirt far too easily, even looks ace when clean.

We saw black, white, red & grey Mk3s yesterday in Swindon.


----------



## puresilk (Nov 14, 2014)

I think it's the sort of car that's looks sweet in any colour except pink !


----------



## GemmaXKR (Nov 28, 2012)

Black every time!!!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, it does... I think it's the first TT which indeed look good in black... Here are some pictures I took yesterday...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Must admit and it surprised me that the mk3 looks really good in black, just seems to highlight the sharp lines somehow. My mk2 was phantom black and was easy enough to look after being so small. White is more than a nightmare to keep proper clean and a real ball ache in the winter.


----------



## ryanmanu (Nov 8, 2014)

Agreed, black is definitely the best of all the colours seen so far!


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great! But I will never have another black car.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Looks great! But I will never have another black car.


I said the same but have had 2 black cars in 5 years...now on a white and I prefer to look after a black. At least you get to see the results from a good detail, not so from white. 
Silver by far is the easiest to make look clean in my experience.


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 26, 2014)

Daytona grey does it for me. Saw a mark 3 on test plates today. It seems to be a colour that defines the new lines on the car. It is a matter of taste but there is something about Daytona Grey that stands out. My RS is Daytona Grey and sports RS plus alloys with titanium grey. Perfect match on the car! Almost colour coded!


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 26, 2014)

Daytona grey does it for me. Saw a mark 3 on test plates today. It seems to be a colour that defines the new lines on the car. It is a matter of taste but there is something about Daytona Grey that stands out. My RS is Daytona Grey and sports RS plus alloys with titanium grey. Perfect match on the car! Almost colour coded!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, now that really hits the spot in black, and I also like the alloys on that as well 8)


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Daytona grey looks amazing too! I wonder what the price point of the TTS will be in the US...
Judging by the $47k S3, I can see the TTS going for $50k+


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

They had black, red and white ones lined up outside the other day and the red looked stunning, white was good too.
Black - not so good. Yellow might look good.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Not bad if I had 50k I would go for a second hand Gtr!!


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've never understood the claim that black cars are a nightmare to keep clean, like most people I've had all colours of cars and when they are clean they all look clean, when dirty they all look just as dirty as each other!

I also think the opposite of some people in this thread, having seen black, white, silver and red i though the black did a dam good job of hiding all the lines of the car, i felt black hid the shape and curves

Glacia White is my fav hence why i have ordered that!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

philgage78 said:


> I've never understood the claim that black cars are a nightmare to keep clean, like most people I've had all colours of cars and when they are clean they all look clean, when dirty they all look just as dirty as each other!
> 
> I also think the opposite of some people in this thread, having seen black, white, silver and red i though the black did a dam good job of hiding all the lines of the car, i felt black hid the shape and curves
> 
> Glacia White is my fav hence why i have ordered that!


My experience is that all cars look clean, and black better than most when done well. Problem is (and having had black cars) they only look great for a very short time and then they show every slight bit of dust etc.

Lighter cars such as silver stay looking clean longer.
But are nowhere near as good when spotless.

Pays your money etc...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Having had the majority of colours by far silver is the easiest to maintain.. black looks great especially after a bit of time put in to it. White is a little non descript in some ways because it doesn't show the hard work put in ....some of you may know from experience of this. White is harder than black to look after in the winter months from personal experience and less of the snow blindless too.


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 26, 2014)

Colour is a matter of choice at the end of the day. If the car gets dirty, just clean it! Personally since I got my TTRS I have use one detailing company. If the car is cleaned regularly and treated with the right product, it will stay clean longer than just a standard Valet. I would spend time on it myself but I have no time on my hands!


----------

